# Who is your most trusted advisor??



## Serviss (Jul 15, 2009)

After a great response to the 'lease a car/truck vs. purchase' thread. I would like to ask the community this:

Who do you trust most in your financial affairs (corporate & personal) or who do you find you contact most for coordinating your business decisions?

- Financial Advisor
- Accountant
- Lawyer
- Mortgage broker
- Realtor
- Life/business coach


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Serviss said:


> After a great response to the 'lease a car/truck vs. purchase' thread. I would like to ask the community this:
> 
> Who do you trust most in your financial affairs (corporate & personal) or who do you find you contact most for coordinating your business decisions?
> 
> ...


I find that I contact my accountant acquaintances the most. Second would be a lawyer.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Same.

#1 Accountant
#2 Lawyer


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

I basically trust the person within my network with the most expertise on a particular subject.

If I have to make a financial decision I usually leverage someone who has been through a similar situation before.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

The person I trust most with my affairs is myself. 

The person whose advice I ask most often is my accountant.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

My Dad.

Not all the advice is great, but I know he's got my best interests in mind.

After that, its myself. Research, research, research...


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

A couple of you mentions accountant. Do you have any preference in terms of the professional designation i.e. CA, CGA, or CMA?

in addition, is there a national (or provincial) body that governs accountants in public interest the way Law Society does for lawyers


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a couple of investor friends that I listen to. I like listening to all successful investors. In the end, most of the advice boils down to "buy low, never sell" or "buy low, sell high".

My accountant and attorney just tell me how to do what I want to do. I've asked their opinions on investments before but haven't found them particularly useful.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

If it has to do with finances, then I go to my financial advisor. 

The other professions have to do more with fulfilling the finer details of the financial plan that I laid out with my advisor. They might help with certain details of my financial goals, but because they deal with niche specialties they cannot be the overall person I trust with my finances. For example, what would my lawyer have to contribute to a decision about which stock to buy? What would my mortage broker have to contribute to a decision about choosing a GIC term?


----------



## SavingMaster (Aug 1, 2009)

heyjude said:


> The person I trust most with my affairs is myself.


+1. Like the old saying goes, no one cares about your money more than you.

For advice I talk to my financial advisor.


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

Post 2008 and post-Madoff many wealthy clients are looking around for second opinions and/or a new advisor:

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/...nancial-advisors-catering-to-the-wealthy.aspx


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jon Chevreau said:


> Post 2008 and post-Madoff many wealthy clients are looking around for second opinions and/or a new advisor:
> 
> http://network.nationalpost.com/np/...nancial-advisors-catering-to-the-wealthy.aspx


In the end, everybody gets what they want.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I am responsible for all my decisions financial or otherwise, and the only person I trust is myself.


----------

